# Sweet tempered rat... will he stay like this when introducing friends?



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Our rat Brando is a young rat, he was the runt from the litter. Small, not aggressive, and very content. 

He is always out (there is seriously always someone awake in this house, we work in shifts) and loves cuddling. He eats well, sleeps well, is happy, content and shiny, never bites or fights, just play-wrestles and is very tame...

If we introduce a new ratty, should it be the runt as well? Or a baby? Will Brando change and become aggressive or... different?

TIA


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Sweet tampered rat... will it stay like this when introducing rat friends?*

If anything, getting him a friend will help Brando _stay_ calm and sweet. Lone rats often develop neurotic behaviors later in life, so getting him a friend will help keep him sane and happy. 

Any changes you might observe in Brando's personality will likely be the result of his hormones (male rats can get a little weird around six months of age) and can be remedied by neutering. I just wanted to give you a heads up in case Brando does change a bit, so you won't think it's because of his new friend. 

If you get him a friend, be sure to read up on proper quarantine and intro procedures. And make sure his buddy is also a male.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Sweet tampered rat... will it stay like this when introducing rat friends?*

Yes, what Bananana said, it is absolutely a myth that they wont bond with you if you get them friends.

As a fosterer, I've had many single rats who were eventually introduced to my crew. I've personally experienced the positive changes that come when you give a rat a companion ;D

Another rat does not have to be a runt. Since your rat is young, yes I personally would want another youngish one, though it is not required

You will need to introduce him, during which he may appear to be aggressive to the new rat. This does not mean he will be aggressive with you, or that he does not like the new rat. As was suggested, read up on quarantine and introductions first.


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, we finally got Brando a wee friend! 



Let's hope the intro goes smooth


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Aww so cute


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

It's going really well. I put the cages close to each other and let one rat explore the space of the other, so they could smell each other. They both lick my hands, so I also let them lick each other's spit. We had some very brief contact, and so far they were just chasing and playing. We'll increase the contact and I'll give them both a bath today. Can I add some strong smelling (but not irritating) baby shower gel and wash them with it so they can perhaps only smell rat or is that bad for the fur? 

Also, the new ratty seems to be very tame and sweet tempered already, but also playful, so I am going to have to come up with some funky ideas, as he is so bright, he'll only play with stuff a few times and then gets bored. 

They are both sweet, nice and tame, so I am hoping there won't be a lot of problems!

One question though.. neither of them are neutered, should I have one rat neutered (I do not like the idea, I'd rather avoid it if possible. Had my guinea pig neutered and he became such a lazy wee thing after that)?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

They are both boys right? No reason to neuter unless, when they come of age, one of them becomes overly violent (hormonal aggression). So, definitely no need to worry about that yet.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

You're on the right track with the shower gel, but usually a dab of vanilla essence between their shoulders is a safe and easy way to get the results you're looking for. 

You don't have to right now, it's just there as a possibility should they become aggressive once their hormones kick in at about 6 months of age.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep, males unlike females do not need to be fixed, unless they become aggressive with age. Intact males are generally just as healthy as neutered males. I am fostering 2 neutered males, and they are just as active (actually more so) then my intact boys, and they are SOFT, they don't have greasy boy fur. I love it! So another plus of neutering.


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Brando is getting aggressive  he first bit my little boy, then my big boy, then me, drawing blood every time. He also bit his little friend ratty who is TERRIFIED of him and tries everything to get out of the cage if they are together... It is s so sad, he was such a content ratty...


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Your sweet boy is turning into a manly man. Going by the ol' 'no blood, no foul', sounds like he is a candidate for a neuter. I had big reservations about getting my aggressive boy fixed (so I know how you feel) but it was a great choice in the end, he is much nicer now (and not any lazier that I can tell than he already was).


----------

